# Working here for a few weeks, need someone to take me out and show me around



## andy_mc (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been out here just over two weeks now, I'm on a porject that'll last till the middle of February and will be out here for most of that time. 

Anyone fancy going out for some drinks or a meal somewhere. I kind of getting bored of the routine of finishing work, going to the gym, eating at wagamamas alone then sitting on the net for the rest of the night.

I'm staying at the Four points on Sheikh Zayed road to give you an idea of where about I am.

I'm working western hours, so I can't do the beach on Friday's, sorry! Although saturday would be good and I've not been there yet.

Ladies or Gentlemen, eithers great if you feel like making someone feel a little less down in the dumps and bored on his evenings in.

Oh, I'm english and in my late 20's by the way, just incase that mattered to anyone.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Crazymazy organises nights out every weekend. There is a thread for this weekend, so that might be a good starting point! Not sure about Saturday - think most of us stay in bed all day and try to recover!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

andy_mc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been out here just over two weeks now, I'm on a porject that'll last till the middle of February and will be out here for most of that time.
> 
> ...


We have 2 nights out and quite a few people will be out

Here is a link to the thread, please register your interest.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...79-nights-out-weekend-13th-14th-november.html

Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Not sure about Saturday - think most of us stay in bed all day and try to recover!


You sure that's not just you?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> You sure that's not just you?


Absolutely positive!! I can think of a few who sleep all day as well - I do get out of bed..... eventually!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

andy_mc said:


> I'm working western hours, so I can't do the beach on Friday's, sorry! Although saturday would be good and I've not been there yet.


We're usually out till pretty late (2-3am) on fridays, so as long as you're not too tired from work, feel free to join us anyway.


----------



## carly callister (Dec 15, 2008)

*sound bored?*

[hi there, only just joined this forum thing still not really sure how to do all this but i just read your post and was nice to see that there are some english people over there who i can chat with.im 18 from liverpool uk, how about yourself? i am looking to come over to dubai next year but think its wise to make friends first ha x


----------



## andy_mc (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi carly. This looks like a good forum for you to meet people. I didn't end up going out in the end, I was out with workmates instead, and have been too busy since then with other stuff to get out much.

It's a good city to go out though once you find your way around (and pick the right taxi driver). I've only got this week, then one week in january left till I go home. Still, I'll be down the irish village this friday night for some christmas drinks with my work lot, been there once before, it's really nice, and makes me a bit home sick.


----------



## GTG (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Andy. I've been here now for a month too, i live in the old town, moved here with my boyfriend, we paid a years rent for the little one bedroom apartment and now he's gone and left me to mave back to the UK with his ex. So i've been holed up in my apartment doing nothing but eating chocolate for the last week and feeling sorry for myself. I've paid for the apartment so I might as well stay here and try to get a job. It's my birthday too on boxing day so i really need to find some new friends. Is there a party happening soon that i can gatecrash? thanks, Lucy.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

GTG said:


> Hi Andy. I've been here now for a month too, i live in the old town, moved here with my boyfriend, we paid a years rent for the little one bedroom apartment and now he's gone and left me to mave back to the UK with his ex. So i've been holed up in my apartment doing nothing but eating chocolate for the last week and feeling sorry for myself. I've paid for the apartment so I might as well stay here and try to get a job. It's my birthday too on boxing day so i really need to find some new friends. Is there a party happening soon that i can gatecrash? thanks, Lucy.


Nightmare!!

You need to post a couple more posts to get your number above 5 and then PM Caldwema/dizzyizzy/Maz25/Shingle Peak as they are all girls and one should give you some info on getting out and about.

I'll be organising the final 2008 nights out on Thurs and/or Fri for all the Dubai orphans who will still be here just before most go back home for crimbo.

There will also be people out tonight so if you're serious about getting out and making some friends get posting this afternoon and we'll get the details to you.

HTH


----------



## GTG (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you crazy whats a PM i'm a bit of a thick blonde when it comes to computers but i can mix a great Mojito!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

GTG said:


> thank you crazy whats a PM i'm a bit of a thick blonde when it comes to computers but i can mix a great Mojito!


Well you're one step closer - PM = Private Message

Go down the first and second page and write an informative comment in the posts - you'll soon get up to the amount needed.

Then you click on someones name (right hand side of the post) and eventually it will give you the option.

HTH


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow GTG that sucks. We need to get you out of the house and meeting people. There is so much to see and do in Dubai that I am sure you will start feeling a bit better pretty soon. I just so happen to know someone who was in an extremely similar position to you a few months ago and now that she has a job, met good people and has had some great times, she is loving Dubai and making the best of it. 

Unfortunately quite a few of us are all running home for the holidays, but we will be back soon and out and about in no time. Crazymazy will still be organizing weekends out for the crew that are holding down the fort over here though, so feel free to come on out and have some fun. Can vouch for the guys staying behind, they are all great people and lots of fun.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

cheer up....

any spare chocolate???? galaxy???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> cheer up....
> 
> any spare chocolate???? galaxy???


Wait your turn Stevie! I'm more in need of chocs than you.

GTG, that totally sucks! Come out this weekend - I'll be there. I seem to have quite a few good reason to drink myself silly. We'll swap notes!!
I'll be here over the holidays, so PM me once you've posted enough times and we can arrange to do something, or better still, if Crazymazy is organising one last weekend out, come along. You'll be cheered up by the end of the night!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

credit crunch........... i need it!!!


----------



## carly callister (Dec 15, 2008)

andy_mc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been out here just over two weeks now, I'm on a porject that'll last till the middle of February and will be out here for most of that time.
> 
> ...


im not gettin how to use this thing do u have an email


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Carly, just one more post flower....


BTW, which are you on your pic on fb, left, right or middle....


----------



## carly callister (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Carly, just one more post flower....
> 
> 
> BTW, which are you on your pic on fb, left, right or middle....


 one more post just giv us ur email


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

GTG said:


> Hi Andy. I've been here now for a month too, i live in the old town, moved here with my boyfriend, we paid a years rent for the little one bedroom apartment and now he's gone and left me to mave back to the UK with his ex. So i've been holed up in my apartment doing nothing but eating chocolate for the last week and feeling sorry for myself. I've paid for the apartment so I might as well stay here and try to get a job. It's my birthday too on boxing day so i really need to find some new friends. Is there a party happening soon that i can gatecrash? thanks, Lucy.


I'm new to Dubai, only been here a few weeks and will be here alone over the the Christmas holidays, if you like we could meet up for a drink, or lunch, or just not the be so utterly depressed and alone in Dubai!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ag21west said:


> I'm new to Dubai, only been here a few weeks and will be here alone over the the Christmas holidays, if you like we could meet up for a drink, or lunch, or just not the be so utterly depressed and alone in Dubai!


There are a couple of people from the forum going for Christmas dinner so you may want to do a search of the post on here and tag along if you're serious about meeting new people - I know there are a couple of spaces that need filling and you'll meet some really nice people.

HTH


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

GTG said:


> Hi Andy. I've been here now for a month too, i live in the old town, moved here with my boyfriend, we paid a years rent for the little one bedroom apartment and now he's gone and left me to mave back to the UK with his ex. So i've been holed up in my apartment doing nothing but eating chocolate for the last week and feeling sorry for myself. I've paid for the apartment so I might as well stay here and try to get a job. It's my birthday too on boxing day so i really need to find some new friends. Is there a party happening soon that i can gatecrash? thanks, Lucy.


Jeez, that is rough, what a joke that guy is!!

There are tons of peeps on here always doing something, if you want to join us on xmas day for dinner see thread i posted today titled spare seats xmas day and let me know, DO NOT stay in your flat!!! 

Dean


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello! 
Another newbie here. I'm a 31 year old female and will be arriving in Dubai tomorrow for a couple of weeks to have a snoop around and see if I fancy a move there with my job. 
My friends I'm staying with look like they may have to leave town here and there for a few days with their job. So there's a good possibility I'll be pootling around on my own for a bit and maybe even on my lonesome for Hogmany!!!  (new years eve to anyone outside Scotland!)
Just wondering if there is anything going on that I may be able to invite myself along to?  It'd be nice to meet new folks and to talk to others who've been living there for a bit, my mates are fairly new arrivals and are still at the "everythings sooooooooooo exciting" stage 

Thanks
S


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear Andy is looking for a girlfriend =P haha. No but in all seriousness, keep your eye out for get togethers, and I know a couple people are going out for Christmas, so you might join along there.


----------



## dreamfornothing (Dec 23, 2008)

hi atc54m, wish you enjoy your stay in dubai, if you need any help don't hesitate to contact me , my number is 0501321790 , and i will try to help you as much as i can, i have been here in dubai three months ago, but i was here before in 2005 and i left 2007 and i came back this year in september.
just contact me as soon you arrive.
my age is as your age.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i would stick to meeting groups/regulars from forum... hope you have a nice time, i will be in edinburgh for hog..


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

Edinburgh?!! Enjoy. I'm a weegie lady myself  Yeah, not too keen on meeting up with random individuals (although I'm sure the majority of you are all lovely!) And not on the look out for a romance either, just escaped one of those! Would there be any other females kicking around? 
I've been mooching around this site for a wee while and thought I'd give it a bash 
Thanks!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

atc54m said:


> Edinburgh?!! Enjoy. I'm a weegie lady myself  Yeah, not too keen on meeting up with random individuals (although I'm sure the majority of you are all lovely!) And not on the look out for a romance either, just escaped one of those! Would there be any other females kicking around?
> I've been mooching around this site for a wee while and thought I'd give it a bash
> Thanks!


There are quite a few regular posting fems. Dizzy, Maz, Shingle Peak, Caldwema, Becks are around your age.

If you're still here around the 8th there will be the first forum get-together of 2009


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamfornothing said:


> hi atc54m, wish you enjoy your stay in dubai, if you need any help don't hesitate to contact me , my number is 0501321790 , and i will try to help you as much as i can, i have been here in dubai three months ago, but i was here before in 2005 and i left 2007 and i came back this year in september.
> just contact me as soon you arrive.
> my age is as your age.



_"i'm whatever you want me to be, baby"_



lolol
ALERT!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> _"i'm whatever you want me to be, baby"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard from Heather recently...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> There are quite a few regular posting fems. Dizzy, Maz, Shingle Peak, Caldwema, Becks are around your age.


How do you know how old we are???


----------



## Foxybrown (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there. I'm a female from the U.S. and have been here a little short of 3 months. I'll be here a few more weeks if interested in meeting for lunch, dinner, cocktails, etc. prior to my departure. I'm in Bur Dubai but flexible on location if there are any mature but fun ladies wanting to hit the town.


----------



## dreamfornothing (Dec 23, 2008)

hi foxybrown, is it okay to have male friend too? i wish if we talked sometimes, and i have an American girlfriend by the way, she is from brewster, washington.


----------



## Foxybrown (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Lucy - I sure hope you got a chance to get out and celebrate not only Christmas but also your own Birthday! Do tell!!!


----------



## Foxybrown (Nov 20, 2008)

Sure - it's ok to meet/communicate with gentlemen as well. Any mix group outings this week would be even better as we approach the new year!


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

New Years Eve's going to be my first day in the country, so if there's anything organised it'd be awesome if I could tag along!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i was going out new years, but its so expensive, so having a party at our place with a "select" few people off the forum/facebook...


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

I just tried to join the facebook group, but its invite only!


----------



## dreamfornothing (Dec 23, 2008)

hi foxybrown, ok we can meet and communicate then, just arrange a way of communicating before meeting, by mail or by phone, my mail (light_of_god77 at yahoo dot com) wish to hear from you soon, did you arrange anything for the new year's eve?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

well click on it and i will accept your request!!!!


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

Ta muchly! Feel like I've just blagged my way into some exclusive club! I'll pm you when I arrive and find out what the plan is.


----------



## chrisnitsche (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Carly when you thinking bout goin over? am gonna be moving early in the summer, am gonna be teaching english to kids! what you thinking bout doin?
chris 23, essex


----------



## mhowlin (Aug 5, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi 

I was just on this as I am thinking of moving over ( if I can get a job!) I saw your post and am so sorry!! It was more then 6 months so I hope it all worked out for you!! Brave girl. 

M



GTG said:


> Hi Andy. I've been here now for a month too, i live in the old town, moved here with my boyfriend, we paid a years rent for the little one bedroom apartment and now he's gone and left me to mave back to the UK with his ex. So i've been holed up in my apartment doing nothing but eating chocolate for the last week and feeling sorry for myself. I've paid for the apartment so I might as well stay here and try to get a job. It's my birthday too on boxing day so i really need to find some new friends. Is there a party happening soon that i can gatecrash? thanks, Lucy.


----------



## louisemiss (Aug 9, 2009)

hey there - you still bored?


----------



## sjc81 (Jun 30, 2009)

louisemiss said:


> hey there - you still bored?


I'm assuming from your post you've just got here and looking to make friends?
If yes then we could go for drinks/food/beach/anything that gets me meeting new people as i'm in the same boat!!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

sjc81 said:


> I'm assuming from your post you've just got here and looking to make friends?
> If yes then we could go for drinks/food/beach/anything that gets me meeting new people as i'm in the same boat!!


Hey SJC and louisemiss and any body else 

it looks like many ppl wanna meet new friends 

lets arrange something to meet, we can go out some day, probably this thu,

PM me if you r interrested, 

hope to hear back from you


----------

